# suggest me any LCD TV which play HD avi,mp4,flv,mpeg,VOB



## newman (Aug 24, 2011)

first of all i request the admin to plz dont delete this thread if it is posted in wrong section..i am a very newbie in this forum and plz forgive me if i made any mistake....

today i bought LG 32LK311 LCD TV...But when connected i found that through usb it can play avi file only..also avi files with high resolution(720 ps & 1020 ps) can not be played...
So i am very disappointed and i will give it back to the shop i will buy another one...
My friends ,,plz suggest me a good lcd Tv ( budget-maximum 30K) which can play nearly all video formats especially avi files with high resolution(720 ps & 1020 ps),mp4,mpeg,vob,flv....
i doubt such a LCD that pay all the above file formats may have a high price..if it exceed my budget,plz mention that also..
expecting someone will help me..
THANK YOU


----------



## asingh (Aug 24, 2011)

^^
It be nice if you can use normal sized font, and not use bold. It is like shouting.


----------



## newman (Aug 24, 2011)

i edited the font.....
will you plz answer my question also???


asingh said:


> ^^
> It be nice if you can use normal sized font, and not use bold. It is like shouting.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 24, 2011)

Samsung LCDs/LEDs plays almost all type of formats,So will suggest u to look something in Samsung.And when you are spending 30k,why don't u go for a LED rather than a LCD,there must not be much price difference.
You can get a 27" 5 series Samsung LED for under 30k or a 32" 4 series Samsung LED for around 35k


----------



## newman (Aug 24, 2011)

i need a minimum 32" screen within my price range,thats why i selected LCD not LED...
will samsung play all formats or i will it be a waste of money???
so plz specify a model and give me an idea about which video formats can be played through it......



aroraanant said:


> Samsung LCDs/LEDs plays almost all type of formats,So will suggest u to look something in Samsung.And when you are spending 30k,why don't u go for a LED rather than a LCD,there must not be much price difference.
> You can get a 27" 5 series Samsung LED for under 30k or a 32" 4 series Samsung LED for around 35k


----------



## sanithkk81 (Aug 24, 2011)

Go for panasonic LCD tv. This has got alpha IPS panel which is better than Samsung LCD panel. Panasonic has got better viewing angle too. 

Check out the link below. In this model's specification they have mentioned about DivXHD/MKV/MPEG4/JPEG/MP3/AAC/WMV/WMA formats support.
VIERA TH-L32U30D | Panasonic

Buy Panasonic Viera 32" LCD TV TH-L32U30D at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2011)

newman said:


> i need a minimum 32" screen within my price range,thats why i selected LCD not LED...
> will samsung play all formats or i will it be a waste of money???
> so plz specify a model and give me an idea about which video formats can be played through it......



You can get 4 series Samsung LED for 34k or may be less(if u can bargain),I would suggest to go for LED over LCD,I know it will cost a lil more but it is worth it...The model is UA32D4000


----------

